# E39 wiring for aftermkt HU to non-DSP amp/spk



## jinroh (May 4, 2008)

Hi, my bimmer is a 2000 328i Touring with non-DSP 10 spk sound system, cassette, no nav, no cd, no cd changer. I want to upgrade the head unit first so at least I can play my CD/mp3 collections. (An infinity basslink is also on the way, I will leave the stock speakers/amp as it is so far, maybe upgrade later.)

The head unit I bought is kenwood excelon KDC-X592. The HU has 4 channels of powered output(Font/rear), and 6 pre-amp outputs (font/rear/sub).

Should I use the pre-amp outputs? or powered output? I will utilize the stock amp so far.

Aonther question is which speakers I should connect to? I don't care about the 4 rear speakers. There are 3 pairs of woofer/mid/tweeters in the front, and there are 4 channel powered output on the HU. So should I choose woofer/tweeters combination or woofer/mid?

Last question, is there a wire diagram for the 13pin receiver wire harness? like this:
http://akamaipix.crutchfield.com/products/2002/120/h120709195-f.jpeg
I know there are wiring diagrams for 20pin and 12pin connectors on bmwtips.com, but they are for amp and cd changers.

Thank you for your time.


----------

